# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [debutant] Comment convertir un string en char

## jbidou88

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir comment convertir un string et le dcouper dans plusieurs variables de type char. Comment faire pour dclarer le nombre de variable gale au nombre de lettre ? Et comment les mettres dedans ?

Merci de votre aide

----------


## dazz_x

Pourquoi pas 
*getChars*

public void *getChars*(int srcBegin,
                     int srcEnd,
                     char[] dst,
                     int dstBegin) Copies characters from this string into the destination character array.parce que que je vois pas trop  quoi pourrait te servir d'avoir une variable par caractre, et je ne pense pas qu'on puisse les crer dynamiquement pour n'importe quelle String...

----------


## dazz_x

j'avais oubli : c'est une mthode de la classe String, bien sr !

----------


## jbidou88

Donc c'est pas possible de crer un nombre de variable par rapport  autre chose.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Le problme c'est que tu peut pas donner des noms de variables alatoires, pour donner un nombre de variables en fonctions de quelque chose, il faut employer un tableau de char

Dans ton cas, tu peut aussi tout  fait faire une boucle qui stocke chaque caractre de ta String dans une case du tableau de char

----------


## jbidou88

JE vais essayer comme a merci bcp

----------


## jowo

> Donc c'est pas possible de crer un nombre de variable par rapport  autre chose.


Non ce n'est pas possible en Java de crer des varaibles durant l'xecution. Mais il existe d'autres possibilits comme exemple les tableaux, les classes implmentant l'interface List (ArrayList, Vector).

Pour ton problme, tu peux utiliser la mthode toCharArray().



```

```

----------


## jbidou88

Avec les tableaux sa marche merci beaucoup

----------

